
Facebook says it stored millions of Instagram passwords unencrypted - leothekim
https://www.recode.net/2019/4/18/18485528/facebook-instagram-passwords-stored-unencrypted-security-issue
======
new_guy
Good? Passwords should NEVER be encrypted. The correct terminology is
'hashed'.

